# Coastal Florida Colleges



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Ive decided to consider Florida as an option for a place to go to college. I live way up north, but have a condo in South Carolina, and love the south. I have a couple SC colleges in mind but I cant seem to find any in Florida. My criteria is simple...close to the coast, Marine biology program, and some good fishing. Now in the college searches they dont take into consideration where the closest pier is or if the inlet is within walking distance ....Just looken for some ideas....

Thanks alot,
Jeff


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

it's not in florida, but UNC-Wilmington is 10 min from the beach and has a top marine bio program. the winters wont be quite as mild as florida but the fish still bite.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Coastal Carolina University. About 20 minutes from Myrtle Beach. Trust me, I went there and all I did was fish.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

If you don't mind the left coast there is USF in the Tampa BAy area.

http://www.usf.edu/index.asp


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Come on down to Coastal Carolina University we have a great Marnie Science team and you u can join our fishing club, were really active and love to fish everyday if we can


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Daytona Beach has some options and the fishin ain't too shabby:

DBCC
Embry Riddle
Bethune-Cookman College
UCF - campus
Keiser College


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Jacksonville and Pensacola are two more.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

FSU has a great program if you don't mind living in lower Alabama. Pensacola is off the coast but it's less than a 45 min drive to hit the panahndle beaches and piers. The marine biology program there is well respected as well. Also you could try USF as some recommened. If you're flush for cash I would say go to University of Miami, nice campus, close to the keys, amazing program (Marine Science only, not Marine Bio).
Or if like me, you couldn't afford U or Miami you could try Florida Tech out in Melbourne. It's a small university but it has one killer program for Marine Biology and graduates are in high demand. I got my Marine Bio and Ecology degree from there and was impressed with the university.
Also it means you're 45 min for Sebastain Inlet, 1 hr from Cape Canaveral National Shore, and the Indian River is a 5 minute drive. This place has some of the best fishing around. Been the best 6 plus years of my life fishing and lviing in this place.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

My Fiancee graduated from USF in Tampa...said she absolutely had a blast there.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

bmcox86 said:


> Come on down to Coastal Carolina University we have a great Marnie Science team and you u can join our fishing club, were really active and love to fish everyday if we can


Is Dr. K still running it? I had a lot of fun fishing there and he took me and another guy out in his boat one day. Ended up limiting out on weakfish. Not fun when you do all the cleaning though.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> FSU has a great program if you don't mind living in lower Alabama. Pensacola is off the coast but it's less than a 45 min drive to hit the panahndle beaches and piers. The marine biology program there is well respected as well. Also you could try USF as some recommened. If you're flush for cash I would say go to University of Miami, nice campus, close to the keys, amazing program (Marine Science only, not Marine Bio).
> Or if like me, you couldn't afford U or Miami you could try Florida Tech out in Melbourne. It's a small university but it has one killer program for Marine Biology and graduates are in high demand. I got my Marine Bio and Ecology degree from there and was impressed with the university.
> Also it means you're 45 min for Sebastain Inlet, 1 hr from Cape Canaveral National Shore, and the Indian River is a 5 minute drive. This place has some of the best fishing around. Been the best 6 plus years of my life fishing and lviing in this place.


 He said Marine Bio. not clown school.  Yes The University of Florida and that other school has the best Marine Bio. curriculum there is.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

seajay..I guess you won't be cheering for Ohio State as they trounce UF on Monday then huh?


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

cpn_aaron said:


> FSU has a great program if you don't mind living in lower Alabama. Pensacola is off the coast but it's less than a 45 min drive to hit the panahndle beaches and piers.


Incorrect info.(I live in Fort Walton Beach and drive to UWF in Pensacola frequently.)The city itself is on Pensacola Bay and surrounded by water. Cross one bridge and drive through Gulf Breeze and you're on Pensacola Beach. About 15 minutes from campus depending on traffic. Housing and the cost of living is likely a little cheaper in Pensacola than some of the other cities mentioned. This is something to take into consideration also.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks alot guys i gotta look up all these schools in florida....In florida I just applied to Barry University, anyone heard of it or attended?

I applied to Coastal carolina, and love fishen down there. Im bad news when im there, usually fishin every day for 10 or so hours So its definitly one of my first options. I had heard they had a fishing club, but never really looked into it, do they have a website, or do u have more info on it??

Man I cant wait to go, i no its gunna be awesome as it is, and the fishings gunna make it that much better.:fishing: 

Thanks alot,
Jeff


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I had several people who graduated from Barry, they liked the school. They were all art majors though, so I have no bearing on any of the other programs. Just be prepared for a small school environment, compared to some other colleges. I went to a small school and had no problems, but some people I know just like a school that seconds for a city, not one that works as a small village.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks aaron..Hmm your right I would prefer a larger campus. I dunno i think im taking a trip down there to look around some.


Can anyone give me some bearing of the piers around that area...Miami beach piers maybe. Also other fishing areas, and fish species. 

Thanks alot,
Jeff


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> seajay..I guess you won't be cheering for Ohio State as they trounce UF on Monday then huh?


 And you were saying?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

University of Florida has a great Marine Biology Program, and also has the Whitney Marine Lab located in Marineland, FL. Local Piers nearby are St. Augustine (Not that great) Jacksonville (New and improved) and both Flagler Pier at Flagler Beach and Sunglow Pier in Daytona (Both tried and true). Check out the Witney Lab at:
http://www.whitney.ufl.edu/
I have ben told that UF also has a pretty decent football and basketball team.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> University of Florida has a great Marine Biology Program, and also has the Whitney Marine Lab located in Marineland, FL. Local Piers nearby are St. Augustine (Not that great) Jacksonville (New and improved) and both Flagler Pier at Flagler Beach and Sunglow Pier in Daytona (Both tried and true). Check out the Witney Lab at:
> http://www.whitney.ufl.edu/
> I have ben told that UF also has a pretty decent football and basketball team.


 The Whitney Lab has a salt water pond that holds some of the finest specimen of fish you will ever see.Huge Reds,Snook,Tarpon to name a few cool place. The inlet behind offers some great Kayak fishing.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

University of Florida has a great Marine Biology Program, and also has the Whitney Marine Lab located in Marineland, 

Is Marineland open to the public? If so what is there or is worth a trip from Orlando area to see?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

creek said:


> University of Florida has a great Marine Biology Program, and also has the Whitney Marine Lab located in Marineland,
> 
> Is Marineland open to the public? If so what is there or is worth a trip from Orlando area to see?


No more Dolphin shows, etc, but...$5.00 adult admission is the best bargain in the state. Still have the huge aquariums with the viewing windows, and also various Dolphin encounters (including holding a canvas while a dolphin paints it) that are the cheapest anywhere. It's open and well worth the money. Google it and you'll get all the info you need from their site.


----------

